# unix family tree diagram



## johnblue (Dec 28, 2009)

Pretty cool diagram:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Unix_history-simple.svg

... and the website from whence it ultimately came:

http://www.levenez.com/unix/


----------



## paean (Dec 28, 2009)

It would be more interesting if the DOBs of the users of each UNIX descendent  were plotted over top.

Naturally, a few of our friends would need the chart extended beyond 1969. ( ;


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 28, 2009)

The second link gives a much better idea of what is going on and the DOB is in bold.

The first link is just plain rude and not really functional. Firefox barely does it and opera (both Linux and FreeBSD) can't. Too many coordinates.


----------



## johnblue (Dec 28, 2009)

OJ said:
			
		

> The first link is just plain rude and not really functional.


awwww .. is your fuzzy wuzzy wittle browser having problems?

awwww that is too bad.

:e

The link works great for me ...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/share/misc/bsd-family-tree?rev=1.134


----------



## johnblue (Dec 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/share/misc/bsd-family-tree?rev=1.134


nice.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 28, 2009)

johnblue said:
			
		

> awwww .. is your fuzzy wuzzy wittle browser having problems?
> 
> awwww that is too bad.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it works for you. I also think that you were actually trying to be insulting in that post. Please reconsider.  If you would like people to come here and perhaps take an interest in FreeBSD then you're not being helpful.

I tried it on multiple machines and several browsers. I'm glad it works for you. If you have any suggestions on how to set up Firefox, Opera, Galeon, or Epiphany so that they can handle a page like that then I'd be grateful. Dillo certainly isn't going to do it. Writing html, like any code, that requires a lot of resources is not a clever thing to do. And yes, many people consider it rude to require resources when the intent is to communicate. I think the page in question simply has too many coordinates and would be much more effective as something like a jpg.

@SirDice: That's a little more communicative.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2009)

OJ said:
			
		

> Writing html, like any code, that requires a lot of resources is not a clever thing to do.



It's not HTML, it's SVG.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics

(link works fine here too)


----------



## johnblue (Dec 28, 2009)

OJ said:
			
		

> I think the page in question simply has too many coordinates and would be much more effective as something like a jpg.


a)  I don't care.  :e
b)  I found the graphic on wikipedia and wanted to share.
c)  The only file formats are png and svg.  tsk-tsk.  Sadly, no jpg.

(1,797 Ã— 1,158 pixels, file size: 401 KB, MIME type: image/png)
(SVG file, 2,246 Ã— 1,448 pixels, file size: 76 KB)

Since I can tell this is very near and dear to you, effective communication and all, I recommend that you convert the png or svg to jpg and try and upload it yourself to Wikipedia.  While you are there you can read a "personal appeal from Wikipedia founder Jimmy Wales".


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 28, 2009)

> b) I found the graphic on wikipedia and wanted to share.
> c) The only file formats are png and svg. tsk-tsk. Sadly, no jpg.


I certainly appreciate the thought of sharing something interesting.  My criticism of the page is not related to you. 

I don't know how to do that conversion but I will check it out because it is worth doing. I'm just an amateur so these things can pose a challenge.  The picture is interesting but it won't scroll properly on my fastest computer. Even Opera on FreeBSD won't do it - and that's on a relatively fast 1GHz machine with 512MB ram. One shouldn't need more than that to see a page. I have a fast (to me) machine which is 2.4GHz and 3GB ram. It can't handle the file in question on 1 of 5 different browsers.

You may have lots of money and be able to afford fast computers, but I'm not that rich. In fact I'm just an old disabled guy who doesn't have enough income to qualify for a credit card. That is only relevant because of your comment "While you are there you can read a 'personal appeal from Wikipedia founder Jimmy Wales'". That is very offensive to me. I would dearly love to be able to give donations like that, but there is no way that I am going to be able to make enough money at this point in my life to be able to do that kind of thing. I don't know where you get your attitude, but I have never encountered this kind of thing on a forum before. I have a feeling I don't fit in here and perhaps FreeBSD is not for me after all.

Edit: @SirDice, Thanks for the "scalable vector graphic" correction and link. I'll read that.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 28, 2009)

OJ said:
			
		

> Firefox barely does it and opera (both Linux and FreeBSD) can't.



You might want to try to install graphics/linux-adobesvg and symlink/copy the shared object libNPSVG3.so in /usr/local/lib/linux-adobesvg/ into the linux-opera plugins directory.

I can view other svg images well (so far), but for this unix tree diagram, it was loaded without text.

Edit: Opps.. I tried to deinstall linux-adobesvg but everything remains the same so I guess you don't really need it after all.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 28, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/share/misc/bsd-family-tree?rev=1.134


Or simply /usr/share/misc/bsd-family-tree.

There are many treasures in /usr/share/ that many people overlook, such as the calendars, documents and articles, misc, etc.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2009)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Edit: Opps.. I tried to deinstall linux-adobesvg but everything remains the same so I guess you don't really need it after all.


It's most likely rendered by graphics/librsvg2.


----------

